# Momo was the best doggie in the world



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Very sorry for your loss.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I am so sorry for your tragic loss.


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

So very sorry to hear this terribly news. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## rabi (May 19, 2020)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Very sorry for your loss.


Thank you


----------



## rabi (May 19, 2020)

OscarsDad said:


> So very sorry to hear this terribly news. My thoughts are with you.


Thank you


----------



## rabi (May 19, 2020)

OscarsDad said:


> So very sorry to hear this terribly news. My thoughts are with you.


Thank you


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

This is an unimaginable tragedy, I am so sorry.


----------



## rabi (May 19, 2020)

mylissyk said:


> This is an unimaginable tragedy, I am so sorry.


Thank you. We will be bringing home a puppy in a few weeks. We are afraid because we don't know for sure what took Momo's life. It's a sickening feeling. It's wonderful to open your heart to someone, but we had a stark reminder that you end up giving them a piece.


----------

